# Loki's gotten too big



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

The walker has started sending a picture everyday. (Don't worry, I won't post them all.)

This is today's. This is an old carrier that is really too small but Loki loves it. I leave it on the floor by the sofa. It is where he takes his "treasures." It is where I find my shoes. You can see his frozen kong that the walker gives him after his walk.


----------



## Magnadoodle (Apr 19, 2017)

So cute! We have the same carrier, I think Maggie is close to growing out of it too 😉


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Cute and funny. It would be OK with me if you posted your daily photo. Tee hee.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh how cute!  How much does Loki weigh?


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

LOL. Love Loki, just like me in the Dillard's dressing room trying on jeans (only I am not smiling).


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Oh how cute!  How much does Loki weigh?


About 13.5 lbs.


----------

